# Any ideals on making crafts out of copper tubing?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Anytime I'm on the job site and I see scrap pieces of copper tubing going to waste I take it home with me and throw in my copper recycle bucket. Most pieces are only 4 or 5 inches long. But I'm thinking if I could make something with them instead of recycling them. Maybe I could get a little more extra money out of them. Any Ideals?

Some I thought I might could cut into finger rings and use some kind of a punch set and make designs on them. Others I thought I might could cut half way through them the long way and flatten them out. But what would I do with flattened out pieces of copper plates then? 

Thanks for any advice. R.H. in OKlahoma


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

The problem with making rings out of soft copper tubing or pipe is that it does contain lead. 
figurines and small sculptures would be your best bet or micro trellesses for house plants


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Depends on just how far you want to get into this and of course your level of artistic talent.

You could make simple wind chimes with the tubes, or you could make wall art with your cut and flattened tubes (ie. leaves for a vine or the body of a fish)

Here's two sites to give you some ideas, but a google of "Crafting with copper tube" will get you more

Garden art...........................
http://www.glasshouseworks.com/coppermagic.html

Love this artist's fish...........................
http://www.artist-charles-bronson.net/whatsnew/whatsnew.htm



.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> The problem with making rings out of soft copper tubing or pipe is that it does contain lead.
> figurines and small sculptures would be your best bet or micro trellesses for house plants


Lead! Are you sure about this? This is copper tubing that the plumbers leave behind after roughing a new house in. A lot of people nation wide are drinking their tap water out of this.

Craftydiva, thanks for the website. I'll check them out and do a google search on Crafting with copper tubing.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Lead! Are you sure about this? This is copper tubing that the plumbers leave behind after roughing a new house in. A lot of people nation wide are drinking their tap water out of this.
> 
> Craftydiva, thanks for the website. I'll check them out and do a google search on Crafting with copper tubing.


last time I checked it contained up to 5% 
havent seen any data in about 6 years its possible the EPA has made them switch to tin or bizmith but pure copper is some what brittle.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

If you like playing with fire, you could try your hand at making enameled copper beads. Afterwards you could sell them on eBay or "Justbeads.com" to jewelry artists.

Just one site to show how to...........................
http://www.stepbystepbeads.com/stepbystep/enamelbeads.cfm



.


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

copper tubing makes Great windchimes


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

How about those copper fountains for on patios or in small gardens or even houses, my mom used to have one that had probably a dozen copper tubes of different sizes that somehow driped water into another tube of yet a different size and each made a different sound...it was wonderful. sis


----------



## Goatboy (Jun 25, 2004)

how about making guitar slides...


----------

